# 9mm vs .45



## PhotonGuy (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice video on the 9mm vs the .45


----------



## Blindside (Jul 23, 2014)

"Less over-penetration with the .45, so I would recommend it for home defense."  So it only would have gone through 10 inches of the family member on the other side of the wall, that is waaay safer.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree that over penetration is a bad thing in a personal weapon. But the best way to control it is through ammo choice. My carry ammo is of the MagSafe/Glaser Safety Slug variety. No over penetration problems in any caliber. 
I do also have a magazine filled with Black Talons. In case I want to shoot through something. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought you couldn't carry in Australia.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

Nobody in Australia has posted in this thread...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought you said you were from Australia, I might be getting you mixed up with somebody else.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

:face palm:


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> :face palm:
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.



:mega face palm:


----------

